# SLRs



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new digital SLR and wanted to see what everyone has been using and recommends. I really like the Canon Rebel EOS, but the new Nikon D70 is coming out soon and looks really cool. I have a Nikon N50 (35mm) and a couple AF lenses that could be used on the D70. I have had great luck with Nikons, from their FMs to Ns. The Canon comes with a lense and is the same price as the Nikon body. I'm a little fearful of Canon, since I have an s230 elph and am not very happy with it. Should I be looking at another camera that would be a good choice in this price range? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

I absolutely love my Canon EOS 10D. I have used both Nikon and Canon and prefer the Canon.
You can see photos that I take with the Canon on my web site.
http://www.etwildlifephotography.com
You can also read the latest reviews on all the cameras at: 
http://www.steves-digicams.com/

Hope this helps
Rhonda


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have used the new canon rebel and think it’s a great camera but in your case I would go with the Nikon since you have all the Nikon lenses to go with it anyway. This way you won't have to purchase all new lenses as well as a camera.
Hope this helps.  
ADAM


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm looking into the 10D, but if you have the Nikon lenses it may be worth the savings. The D70 is very fast.

Check out http://www.dpreview.com



hicksonj said:


> I'm in the market for a new digital SLR and wanted to see what everyone has been using and recommends. I really like the Canon Rebel EOS, but the new Nikon D70 is coming out soon and looks really cool. I have a Nikon N50 (35mm) and a couple AF lenses that could be used on the D70. I have had great luck with Nikons, from their FMs to Ns. The Canon comes with a lense and is the same price as the Nikon body. I'm a little fearful of Canon, since I have an s230 elph and am not very happy with it. Should I be looking at another camera that would be a good choice in this price range? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

*DSLR*

Hi,

I will be getting the D70 as soon as it comes out...number 2 on my local shops list. I have had Nikon from the FM like you, all the way to my current F100...I will stick with Nikon because they have never failed me. 

Canon though is ahead of the game with digital and probably will remain so...that said though, the D70 has more features and more current technology than many higher end DLRS's and will be what Canon has to leap over with their next DSLR in that price range.

If you already have Nikon glass I would stick with Nikon...

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I'm not a Fujifilm fan, but if the S3 Pro and its new dual diode sensor does as well as it claims then it may be worth considering. The problem with taking froggy pictures is that the dynamic range of the subject is usually well beyond that of a CCD and perhaps some CMOS chips. For instance if you want a picture of a frog in a brom axile, you have a choice, either leave the shadows black or blow out your highlights. Fujifilm's new SR sensor has two diodes per pixel, one low with low sensitivity and the other with high sensitivity, if it works you may be able to get highlights and good shadow detail in the same frame.

Anyway with that said I am a huge fan of Canon, but I will wait for the S3 Pro review before I make another purchase.


Joe


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Is everyone satisfied with their DSLR Canon Rebels?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there anywhere to get used, cheap slr's? I'd like one to get good frog shots, but not for 1000 dollars.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am very satisfied with my Canon Digital rebel. In my opinion its the best Money to Quality ratio out right now. The only place I would say to look into either the 20D or the Nikon D70 is if you take Sports or fast movign pictures as both of those are a bit better equiped for it than the rebel. Don't get me wrong the rebel can do it, but it takes a bit more work. Also remeber that a hacked rebel has almost every feature of a 10D.

Jordan, if you are looking for sub $1000 your options are very low, but you can get the rebel kit for under $1000 and a hoya closeup set for $55. Another option is to look on ebay for a used 10D.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I'll start checking ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Best Buy will price match, they told me to bring in a magazine and show them a lower price and they will match. I found a printed price of a Canon 20D in 3 places for under $830. If I had the extra money right now, I would have one. I have also seen the Rebel for under $450 in several ads. I am just worried about buy from those places.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Where the heck did you find those prices?!?! I haven't seen anything even close.



Bgreen said:


> Best Buy will price match, they told me to bring in a magazine and show them a lower price and they will match. I found a printed price of a Canon 20D in 3 places for under $830. If I had the extra money right now, I would have one. I have also seen the Rebel for under $450 in several ads. I am just worried about buy from those places.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Now the reputation of these places is bad, so I would take the price to BestBuy or any other place that will price match 

A&M Photo World:
20D - $810 Rebel - $405

Digital Liquidators:
20D - $880 Rebel - $415

J&K Cameras
20D - $800 Rebel - $350

And Royal Camera has a special price on the 20D right now for
$809 shipped, but it is only through another site. Royal

These prices are from the printed ad's in the back of Digital Photo Pro Jan/Feb issue


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ben,

Did you try that website link? When you click to order the 20d, another product comes up! Plus, they received a lot of negative comments about bait and switch type of tactics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Bgreen said:


> Now the reputation of these places is bad, so I would take the price to BestBuy or any other place that will price match


That is why I put this statement up first.... 
I wouldn't buy from any of the places I listed.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Will Best Buy really match?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I have had to different stores tell me they would and one guy even got on the internet to sell if I was lying to check prices.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll give it a try!


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Just make sure you read the description on those sites really well. You get carried away by the low prices to find out that the camera may have been refurbished and thats why it is a lower price. And geez damn...I just bought a new camera and if I knew the Rebel was selling for that little I would have jumped on that. Ohh well. So just make sure if the camera is new because then some other stores (best Buy, etc. ) might not give you that going price for their new camera. 

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Very good points, but the price I listed for the 20D's had "NEW!" printed right in front of the price.  Makes for a very nice deal. Make sure you take a printed ad in, because on the websites they prices are more! Another reason not to buy from these companies.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you think something printed from the internet would work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

not sure... but worth a try... they would most likely double check.

The reason I would take a mag, is because they have 3 companies with the price listed, so a misprint would be less likely


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a Canon 10D and love it, but if you've got some nice Nikon lenses it would be hard to not go with the Nikon.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cheapest 20D Kits?*

I got the manager at my local Bestbuy to say he'd match any price (online or not) as long as it was legit...so I'm looking for people to help me find the cheapest price on Canon 20D Kits. Bestbuy has them at $1599. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...85507&productCategoryId=cat04008&type=product

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

it's new and 1269.99 here

http://www.priceritephoto.com/pricerite ... sp?CartId={D49A8E36-7676-EVEREST478F-B70F-C4F4AE9ACCB7}&ic=CN9442A002


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*EOS 20D kit 18-55 EF-S lens $1489.00*

Hey, Joe.

This is a legitimate vendor. They have been around for 20+ years and have a solid reputation within photography circles. I have personally purchased from them many times over the last ten years.

There are a lot of vendors out there that strip the camera of items that are normally included (software, battery, battery charger, even the strap) and advertise a low price and then try to get you to buy all these accessories. In the end you pay more than what a legitimate shop would charge you. Plus you normally don't get after purchase service - which you would from a local, small camera shop. Try a local camera shop, you might be surprised. Sometimes it is worth paying the extra $20 for a camera in exchange for the service and support you get from the local guys (I know, I worked and managed one for almost ten years).

Yuri

http://www.keh.com/shop/product.cfm?bid=DC&cid=01&sid=newused&crid=9746273


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a good quality SLR camera for under $500. I love photography and have been into it for quite some time, but always using my parents camera or my digital one, which is pretty crappy. So i'm looking for a good starter camera, and maybe a good closeup lens, that's what i'm interested in. Anybody have any suggestions?

Luke

Edit: I was actually looking around http://www.keh.com, and was thinking that maybe it would be worth it to buy a used body and lens etc...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you looking for a film SLR or digital SLR because you will not find a good DSLR for under $500 unless it is used. Canon has the triple rebate program which I am going to take advantage of. This will reduce a $900 price tag for digital Rebel to $600. Of course you would need to also purchase 2 qualified lenses.

Sincerely,

David



Darks!de said:


> I'm looking for a good quality SLR camera for under $500. I love photography and have been into it for quite some time, but always using my parents camera or my digital one, which is pretty crappy. So i'm looking for a good starter camera, and maybe a good closeup lens, that's what i'm interested in. Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Luke
> 
> Edit: I was actually looking around http://www.keh.com, and was thinking that maybe it would be worth it to buy a used body and lens etc...


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

Good luck getting Best Buy to match those prices. They like to call the places you bring in and 99% of the time they are "out of stock" so BB won't price match. It has to be an in stock item and it also has to have a US warranty, which the places you listed are most likely grey market cameras. Worst Buy always finds some excuse to get out of price matching....especially ones priced that low.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Bestbuy matched my price...*

I took in a Circuit City add for the Canon 20D kit $1349, they matched it. (Bestbuy price was $1599) 

I always use Bestbuy, only because I can pay it off over time w/ no-interest, which lets me control my money a bit more than paying all at once...which is good cause once you buy the camera you've got to buy lenses usually.

Also who has a list of lens that qualify for the triple rebate? Its probably on the Canon site but I haven't looked yet.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.web-rebates.com/canon/default.asp


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well i was thinking film SLR, the digitals are way too much for now...however this triple rebate sounds very interesting...i'll keep looking. Any suggestions for a film SLR?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeeah (A subject I actually know what I'm talking about)

I've had a Nikon N-80 for just about 2 years and have never had any problems. I'm an amautuer photographer went to school for a few years for it and used the camera the whole time. Also if you do get one buy one with a name behind it wether its a Nikon, Canon, or whatever. 

Canon has better lens quality but cost so much more.

just my 2 cents anyway


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Why not look at a used film body. The prices have been plummeting with the introduction of lower cost DSLRs.

http://www.keh.com (king of online used retailers in the US)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com (has a used section)

http://www.adorama.com (also has a used section)

I have bought used equipment from each of these. KEH.com has the largest inventory by far. Their rating system for the condition of the equipment is very conservative, you get equipment in amazing condition. Alternatively, check a local camera store for good deals on used equipment.

If you are shopping for Canon film bodies, try looking at EOS 1n - this camera's viewfinder shows you 100% of what goes on the film. Lower end cameras typically show between 90 and 95% of what goes on the film. The EOS 1 series cameras are all professional build quality, weather sealed and incredibly rugged. I have seen the EOS 1n in very good condition for as little as $400 - incredible for a camera that commanded a $1500 price new.

Try finding one at http://www.keh.com

Yuri


----------

